#ubuntu-us-ga 2011-10-12
<Lordofsraam> So can someone gimme a set date of the new ubuntu release?
<Lordofsraam> I heard it was this week
#ubuntu-us-ga 2011-10-13
 * Lordofsraam is installing Ubuntu 11.10 on a vm
#ubuntu-us-ga 2011-10-14
<Lordofsraam> wow
<Lordofsraam> so anyone else used 11.10 yet?
#ubuntu-us-ga 2011-10-15
<Lordofsraam> hey akgraner and akgraner` lol
<akgraner`> yeah I need to kill one of me :-)
<Lordofsraam> Suicide!
<Lordofsraam> lol
#ubuntu-us-ga 2012-10-08
<Lordofsraam> So whos read up on 12.10?
#ubuntu-us-ga 2013-10-08
<DanaValerie> the website redirects to https://registryofaccreditedinvestors.com/
<DanaValerie> http://ubuntu-georgia.org
